# Best Ordinance?



## ItsMilkypink (Aug 16, 2015)

I've started a new save on my ACNL, and I've recently unlocked PWP's and Ordinances. I don't know which ordinance to get. Early Bird and Night Owl don't impact me at all, so they're both out of the question. I don't know whether to choose Bell Boom or Beautiful Town because my town is still so early in development...

Advice?


----------



## Togekid (Aug 16, 2015)

Beautiful. Without a doubt. It will save you ALOT of time watering EVERY flower in town. Bells can be obtained from here, with TBT, if necessary.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2015)

I agree,  Beautiful Town is definitely the best one.  You will never have to spend a single bell on flowers and you will never have to waste a second watering flowers. Saves sooo much work. Plus if you stop playing for awhile, you won't find many weeds in your town. AND,  as an added bonus, you won't catch trash any more when fishing!


----------



## creamyy (Aug 16, 2015)

I enact the bell boom ordinance until I am satisfied with the bells. It really helps with upgrading stores and you make good money. Then when I start to care about my flowers, I enact beautiful town. I just need all the ordinances. Like I'm both an early bird and night owl and therefore my villagers should not sleep. like ever. I want a pretty town plus big bells. I just need all the ordinances meshed into one and then I'll be happy.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Beautiful. Sure, you could bug farm and make a couple extra thousand per load, but the fastest way to rack up bells is turnips, not bug hunting on the island. Beautiful, however, prevents the spawning of annoying weeds and even more annoying, the death and disappearance of flowers.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Aug 16, 2015)

~Bump~


----------



## PeggyCarter (Aug 16, 2015)

I used to have Bell Boom in my previous town but this time I decided to switch it up a little and chose Beautiful Town. It was probably the best idea I ever had. c: I think everyone wants to have a neat town with flowers and such, but watering all of them on a daily basis really gets tedious. Also with Beautiful Town you don't have to worry about the weeds and, in case you stop playing for some time, cockroaches (they're so gross ew). 

Although I guess if you're really in need of quick bells and not in the stage of 'designing' your town yet, you could do as creamyy suggested: enact the Bell Boom ordinance first, make some money, and then switch to Beautiful Town when you feel like it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 16, 2015)

Beautiful is the way to go!
Saves a lot of time, helps get you hybrids faster (of course you have to water the hybrids with the golden can though, it will still spawn hybrids faster~)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Beautiful if you're normal.
I use night owl for summer/holidays. And beautiful while busy with school.
I like to change a lot xD


----------



## Byngo (Aug 16, 2015)

Beautiful, for sure. You don't have to worry about watering all your flowers, which can get very tedious, very quickly.


----------



## Manaphy (Aug 16, 2015)

I always have beautiful, cause I love flowers a lot and don't want to deal with seeing dried up flowers all the time. also, it's nice not to have to pull so many weeds!


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

Beautiful Town all the way. It helps all the time, especially if you time travel a lot like me. I'm all about Beautiful Town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It will especially help with Perfect Town, too c:


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Aug 16, 2015)

~Bump~


----------



## Celty (Aug 16, 2015)

For as long as I can remember I've always had the Beautiful ordiance.  I'm a frequent TTler and it gets really repetetive to go around watering flowers and pulling up weeds.


----------



## ams (Aug 16, 2015)

Has to be the beautiful ordinance for me. I can't stand watering flowers.


----------



## louise23 (Aug 16, 2015)

I like both the money one and the one where you don't have to water flowers


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Aug 17, 2015)

~Bump~


----------



## Reineke (Aug 17, 2015)

Definitely beautiful! I was already playing around with flowers before I got the chance to use any ordinance at all, so I immediately went for that one, haha. Now my town's so full of flowers, I'll never get the chance to try the others.


----------



## tealeaps (Aug 17, 2015)

Definately beautiful. I can't possibly remember to water every single flower in my town, so it's really helpful. If you're planning on breeding flowers as well, this one is practically a must.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 17, 2015)

i dont really think theres a 'best' ordinance. each is good in it own way. bell boom is suitable for people who wanna farm and beautiful is for people who just hates watering every single flower in their town and etc etc


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Aug 17, 2015)

After seeing all of these replies, I think I'm gonna go for Beautiful. It seems the best in the long term, as Bell Boom is only a short term investment (imo, anyway). Thanks for the help~


----------

